# Гавайский массаж "Ломи-Ломи"



## А.Л.И.С.А. (27 Фев 2015)

Здравствуйте , я сегодня была первый раз на сеансе гавайского массажа "Ломи-Ломи " - это что-то , советую всем !


----------



## ЮлькинБу (27 Фев 2015)

Какое название угрожающее а ощущения после него соответствующие?


----------



## La murr (27 Фев 2015)

ЮлькинБу написал(а):


> Какое название угрожающее а ощущения после него соответствующие?





> Гавайский массаж Ломи-Ломи представляет собой один из наиболее древних видов массажа. Он зародился на Полинезийских островах. Название данной массажной техники можно перевести с гавайского языка как "мягкое касание бархатной лапы довольного кота".


Надеюсь, что  *А.Л.И.С.А. *расскажет нам о своих ощущениях и полученном от процедуры впечатлении подробнее)))


----------



## ЮлькинБу (27 Фев 2015)

"мягкое касание бархатной лапы довольного кота"   ох уж этот великий и могучий

*А.Л.И.С.А. *жаждем подробностей о мягких касаниях бархатных лап довольного кота


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (27 Фев 2015)

Название звучит как то легкомысленно, но на самом деле это настоящий глубокий массаж , почти всего тела . Там целая философия. Мне как то и не довелось в своей жизни получить удовольствие от массажа , обычно он у меня лечебный и  болючий , а тут и полезное и приятное !
 Я сама еще не знаю как мне относится к этому, но я в нем нуждалась  
Забейте в инете , там много информации об этом виде , наверное даже лучше видео . Еще занятия медитациями Луизы Хей .


----------



## ЮлькинБу (27 Фев 2015)

*А.Л.И.С.А.*, а вас 3 часа массажировали и в 4 руки?


----------



## AIR (27 Фев 2015)

> Здравствуйте , я сегодня была первый раз на сеансе гавайского массажа "Ломи-Ломи " - это что-то ,


Называется "вломить ломом", а на самом деле:


> "мягкое касание бархатной лапы довольного кота"


Восточные узоры слововыражения... На такие "вензеля" даже "женская логика" не способна. ..


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (27 Фев 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Называется "вломить ломом", а на самом деле:
> 
> Восточные узоры слововыражения... На такие "вензеля" даже "женская логика" не способна. ..


Даже не знаю как воспринимать Ваши комментарии , моя логика зависла  .

"8 кусков парчи" тоже  не самое примитивное название . Такое , замысловатое.


----------



## AIR (27 Фев 2015)

> Даже не знаю как воспринимать Ваши комментарии , моя логика зависла .


Да никак! Пятница сегодня...


> "8 кусков парчи" тоже не самое примитивное название . Такое , замысловатое.


Если не нравится, назовите "8 лоскутков ветоши".....


----------

